# just bought a touareg, want to disable DRL



## kilby (Dec 4, 2000)

how do you disable the DRL in the 04 touareg? it seems to be harder than installing a euro switch


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: just bought a touareg, want to disable DRL (kilby)*

You have two options. You can ask your dealer to give you the option to turn your DRL's on/off in the MFI (which they can do, don't let them hand you the line of crap about the law - DRL's are not mandated in the U.S.)
or, find someone with a VAGCom and have them do the same thing.


----------



## kilby (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: just bought a touareg, want to disable DRL (TREGinginCO)*

i have the vag com but a few pointers on how and where in the computer or the appropriate codes for the DRL disable, if not thanks for the help


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: just bought a touareg, want to disable DRL (kilby)*

You can either look at the FAQ or go 
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/touareg.html and look it up. 
Good Luck,
Spikeital


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: just bought a touareg, want to disable DRL (kilby)*

All of the VAG mods are in the FAQs. The port for the VAG connection is under the dash toward the outside of the steering column. To put the DRL into the MFI menu, turn the ignition to on but do not start the engine, start the VAG program and go to 09, elec controls. Write down the current software coding (just in case of a mistake), and then hit recode. Enter into the coding box a number equal to your existing code that you wrote down minus 1. EG: original 0105695 becomes 0105694. After entering the new value, hit DO IT. Close the controller, go back to main menu, and close the program. The DRLs should now be off when you start the engine, and an entry for DRLs should appear in the MFI under the lights section.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: just bought a touareg, want to disable DRL (kilby)*

As they say, read FAQ please. We spent lots of time getting it up and keeping it up to date.


----------



## Andysk36 (Mar 9, 2014)

*Drl lights*

IS anybody has Vagcom ne'er Farmington CT to off DRL lights


----------

